# best wood for bunks



## Carlasdaddy3 (Apr 9, 2021)

What is the best wood for 2x4 boat bunks under the hull? I plan on putting a 3/4 x 1-1/2 pvc strip on top with countersunk screws as it is an aluminum hull.


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Apr 10, 2021)

For me the best one 's are what's on sale. It is something that has to be replaced every 10 years.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 10, 2021)

Plain old 2x4's, 2x6's.
Never pressure treated wood.


----------



## grumpy1 (Apr 18, 2021)

I got some of these like 5 years ago. Still going strong.

https://www.ultimatebunkboards.com/


----------



## jethro (Apr 27, 2021)

The ultimate bunk boards are great, but I just use standard, 2x4 or 2x6 BC grade lumber. They are a consumable like brake pads and tires.


----------

